# Peterborough @ The National Motorhome Show Peterborough



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The National Motorhome Show Peterborough in Peterborough, Cambridgeshire starting 20/04/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1001

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

jetski has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

meurig has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Numptymum (Oct 6, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Numptymum has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Numptymum (Oct 6, 2014)

Could some kind person confirm me for the Peterborough show? got my ticket today.
Thanks
Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed Carol


Jacquie


----------



## Morrikins (Apr 15, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Morrikins has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Bernies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

camperman101 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Soggydad (Jun 2, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Soggydad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Soggydad (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, could you confirm me on this rally please? Booked with the venue OK but didn't receive the confirmation email from MHF.

Thanks!

JH


----------



## freda2800 (Mar 24, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

freda2800 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*peterbourgh show*

hi,

we want to put our name down for the show, but i cant get onto the old site,i,m going to book in the next day or so, so then i will need confirming, the old site keeps telling me i,m a guest, and i cant remember my password,, i can get in the new site but not the old one.......

mags


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*peterbourgh show*

hi,

could you please confirm us, just paid, look forward to seeing everybody at the show.

mags


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Mags I will add you on to the rally list when I get home tomorrow as IPad won't let me do it


Jac x


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks that booking closes for Peterborough at 2pm on the 5th of April so if you haven't already booked I would get booking now



Jacquie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

lgbzone has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

I've just paid up at the shows site
Many thanks
Lee


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Pre booking for Peterborough now CLOSED*


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*peterbough show*

hi,

just a thankyou to george and angie for stepping in and marshalling the show, much appreciated, and loverly to see their smiling faces again.

mags and bernie


----------

